

A Black Mississippi Judge's Speech to 3 White Murderers - shawndumas
http://www.npr.org/blogs/codeswitch/2015/02/12/385777366/a-black-mississippi-judges-breathtaking-speech-to-three-white-murderers

======
b6
I hope justice was done. I also hope that someday we won't particularly care
about the ethnicity of the judge, or of the victim, or of the perpetrators of
the crime. In my view, that would be moving even further away from the way
things used to be.

> A warning to readers: He uses the word "nigger" 11 times.

I'm not sure what to think about this. I grew up in the south, in a deeply
racist community, but I think it's been over 25 years since I heard anyone use
that word to demean a black person. But is there any adult who hasn't heard it
used hundreds or thousands of times by black people themselves? This seems
like a trigger warning, but I have no idea who it might be intended to warn.
Who exactly would be offended?

